# Copper Tape



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

Anyone know where I can find this?


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Anyone know where I can find this?



Most Electronic stores stock copper tape, ie: RS Components, Communica, Mantech etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Anyone know where I can find this?



Here you go: http://za.rs-online.com/web/c/adhesives-sealants-tapes/tapes/copper-tapes/?sra=p

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

johan said:


> Here you go: http://za.rs-online.com/web/c/adhesives-sealants-tapes/tapes/copper-tapes/?sra=p



Thank you kind sir.


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thank you kind sir.



I know you meant well, but please never address me as "sir" (_that is a title reserved for so called apparent aristocracy from British descent_).

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## huffnpuff (8/4/15)

johan said:


> I know you meant well, but please never address me as "sir" (_that is a title reserved for so called apparent aristocracy from British descent_).


, were you in the military by any chance?


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

huffnpuff said:


> , were you in the military by any chance?



Yes, but nothing to do with military?


----------



## huffnpuff (8/4/15)

Is cool, it just reminded me of Non-commissioned officers cringing when addressed as "Sir" by roofies.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

johan said:


> I know you meant well, but please never address me as "sir" (_that is a title reserved for so called apparent aristocracy from British descent_).


oops.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

